

Why Is Nobody Talking About The Social Implications Of Google Glass? - npguy
http://statspotting.com/why-is-nobody-talking-about-the-social-implications-of-google-glass/

======
adlpz
Innovation like this gets naturally shaped and filtered within society so it
becomes acceptable for the most. Just as (and as the author mentions) you are
supposed to turn off your cellphones in certain situations, and just as it's
rude to text away with your phone when someone is talking to you, being
distracted with your wearables will become a social no-no.

You can simply disregard those that don't follow whatever convention you think
is appropriate, and policies do and will exist for all this scenarios.

------
highrisein
The articles makes a valid argument on privacy concern as a result of this
product. I think that the concerned entities will consult with Google to
establish certain product restrictions. Obviously innovation can be put to
good or bad use.

------
andyzweb
"if you don't have anything to hide, you have nothing to fear"

------
asdfqwrezxcv
I think this guy needs to chill out.

